
BLE and ePaper display and Coin cell battery - anujdeshpande
https://docs.electronut.in/papyr/
======
ackfoo
>Ensure correct coin cell polarity before inserting it. Papyr does not have
reverse polarity protection, and will get damaged if battery is inserted
reversed.

Seriously? They couldn't manage to add one diode?

